# Transferring money home to UK



## teachgdl

I've read about the restrictions on transferring money from Argentina. What options are there (if any) to send money earned in Argentina back to relatives in the UK ?


----------



## TaxFreeCayman

Make a short trip to Colonia or Montevideo and send the money from Uruguay


----------



## munky0211

also having the same above question in mind.
send the money from colonia via bank?confused


----------

